
Ask HN: What is holding your startup back? - embiggen
What do you feel is holding your startup back from achieving massive success and market-wide adoption?
======
CommanderData
My day job. If I leave I worry about excessive procrastination.
Procrastination is good in small amounts. Finding a balance is something that
always troubles me.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Released [http://www.wikibackpacker.com/](http://www.wikibackpacker.com/)

It's growing organically but I want to pound the ground and do marketing for
widespread adoption.

I have ideas (contests, giveaways, posters, events etc) but need a business
person to carry this ideas forward.

------
itomato
Marketing and communications, specifically impressions and publicising.

Bootstraped budget doesn't go very far toward AdWords or Conference
attendance.

~~~
Psychoticmormon
You can go pretty far with a boot strap budget. You just have to be zero'd in
on your audience and be an expert in your content.

If it's web based mine your Google Analytics and hit the spots that are
finding you naturally.

------
miguelrochefort
My target audience is too dumb to know it needs my solution.

~~~
Psychoticmormon
"Sales is terrible with value props"

------
emilburzo
Being far far away from any tech scene, i.e.: no networking.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
What about online communities? I'm sure you're not the only one on your
situation.

Although I'm close to a big tech scene (London), I can't be an active
participant of offline meetings very often, so I resort to online communities:
Business communities, Bootstrapping communities, Startup communities, etc

Two examples:

Bootstrapped.fm

Hope it helps.

Barnacl.es

------
eecks
My full-time job

------
piyushco
not able to find developers to put software development on FastTrack.

